# New Coral Popping up



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ive noticed since I added my new T5 lights i have started to get some itty bitty coral to pop up. Its exciting to me since I am a noob!! Any idea what it is?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Picture on left looks like a mushroom or single zoo,hard to tell.
Picture on right looks like xenia,but could be aptasia.again and sorry ,but hard to tell.If it's xenia,good for you!
If it's aptasia,and you should wait to be certain,KILL IT!as it spreads is not at all desirable.
Eitherway growth of any kind,desirable or not is a good sign.


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I really dont think its aptaisa because thats initially what I thought as well but i poked each one with a toothpick to see if it would close up and it doesnt. Its actually kinda hard like a twig


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Left- Button Polyp 
Right- Palm Tree Coral.


----------



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

That's awesome! free stuff.


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

ya im glad that its all comming in so nice i mean granite its very very small


----------

